# mirrorselect gibt fehler aus

## JnZn558

ich habe folgende fehler mit mirrorselect

```

( Test ) livecd / # mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /etc/make.conf

Downloading a list of mirrors...Tracebak (most recent call last):

File "/usr/sbin/mirrorselect", line 888, in <module> main(sys, argv)

File "/usr/sbin/mirrorselect", line 873, in main hosts = Extractor(MIRRORS_RSYNC_DATA, options).hosts

File "/usr/sbin/mirrorselect", line 153, in __init__ hosts = self.getlist(parser, list_url)

File "/usr/sbin/mirrorselect", line 195, in getlist parser.parse(urllib.urlopel(url).read())

File "/usr/lilb64/python2.7/site-packages/mirrorselect/mirrorparser3.py", line 37, in pars for mirrorgroup in ET.xml(text):

File "/usr/lilb64/python2.7/xml/etree/ElementTree.py", line 1281, in XML parser = XMLParser(target=TreeBuilder())

File "/usr/lilb64/python2.7/xml/etree/ElementTree.py", line 1447, in __init__ "No module named expat; use SimpleXMLTreeBuilder instead"

ImportError: No module name expat; use SimpleXMLTreeBuilder instead

```

wie kann ich das problem loesen?? danke erstmal

----------

## Johann Aman

 *JnZn558 wrote:*   

> ich habe folgende fehler mit mirrorselect
> 
> ```
> 
> ( Test ) livecd / # mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

ich habe dasselbe Problem heute, ich wuerde empfehlen manuell diese Spiegel zu hinzufuegen, z. B.

```

# /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org"

```

usw.

// sorry, Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache

----------

## Josef.95

 *JnZn558 wrote:*   

> ich habe folgende fehler mit mirrorselect
> 
> ```
> 
> ( Test ) livecd / # mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Es könnte eventuell daran liegen das dev-lang/python ohne xml Support (-xml USE-Flag) gebaut ist?! (auf der LiveCD)

Ein Vorschlag:

Stelle sicher das (im chroot) python mit xml gebaut ist - vermutlich sollte ein re-emergen schon reichen: 

```
emerge -av --oneshot python:2.7
```

 Installiere dann mirrorselect und führe es aus der chroot Umgebung heraus aus.

(ungetestet, doch ich denke das sollte klappen  :Smile: )

----------

## JnZn558

scheint gut zuklappen, danke sehr

----------

